# Initial impressions of the Casio G-Shock GW-5000-1JF



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

Initial impressions of the Casio G-Shock GW-5000-1JF

** Description from the manufacturer (in Japanese) <http://product-search.casio.jp/wat/g-shock/watch_detail.php?m=GW-5000-1JF&n=4187>

** Photos from Watch-Tanaka.com <http://watch-tanaka3.sub.jp/casio/GW-5000-1JF/>

** Manual (Japanese) is online at <http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/manual/ww/qw3159.pdf>

Introduction

These are my initial impressions of the GW-5000. This is my first G-Shock and I would be interested in reading comments from those who have more experience with this brand. I was looking for a durable travel watch and prefer clean, legible and iconic designs.

I ordered the watch from Higuchi-inc.com and it arrived at my home in the United States four days later, inclusive of a bank holiday. I was very impressed with the speed of the correspondence and of the delivery. _Domo arigato Higuchi-san!_

History

The GW-5000 pays homage to the first G-Shock (DW-5000) that was launched in 1983 and is similar in shape. Sjors at 50-Gs has recently written an excellent summary of the evolution of this series <http://50-gs.blogspot.com/2009/05/20-6th-generation-basic-g-shock-and.html>.

Watch Case

The case is 42mm in width and 13.5mm in thickness. To provide a widely known reference, this is similar in size to the Omega Speedmaster Professional which is 42mm in width and 14mm in thickness. Although the case is fairly thick, it conforms to the wrist and does not float high above the top of the wrist as with some mechanical watches.

The GW-5000 has a stainless steel case (resin was used in the most recent models of the series) with a diamond-like carbon (DLC) coating that is a gunmetal grey in color. The DLC coating is reputed to be extremely hard and when I scratch the material with my fingernail it feels slicker than the uncoated stainless steel of the clasp. The four buttons on the case do not appear to be DLC coated and have a silver finish. The watch has a DLC coated stainless steel screw-back with a mirror finish.

The wearer will feel the weight of the watch (74 grams) on top of their wrist. The weight and the polished stainless steel provide a feeling of high quality that is discreet as it will likely be known only to the wearer.

Accuracy

The watch is capable of receiving radio signals from atomic clocks in Japan, the US, the UK, Germany and China (i.e., "Multiband 6". Japan has two atomic clock radio stations.). Some manufacturers such as Seiko only offer manual daylight saving time (DST) settings on some of their models. However, as the atomic clock radio signal time code formats in the US, the UK and Germany include DST information, I think Casio has taken the right approach by providing the option of automatic DST. I can always turn off the automatic DST function and adjust it manually but at least I have that option. Unfortunately, due to my current location, I am unable to test the atomic clock radio signal reception because I am well out of the range of all atomic clock radio transmissions.

The stated accuracy of the watch's 3159 module (i.e., caliber) is +/- 15 seconds per month without the benefit of synchronization with an atomic clock. While it is true that one could buy a Citizen Chronomaster (A660 caliber) with +/- 5 seconds per year accuracy for five to six times the price of a GW-5000, even for approximately the same price or less there are sapphire crystal high-end quartz watches with +/- 20 seconds per year accuracy. This suggests that Casio could have tightened their specifications for quartz accuracy. For radio-controlled watches, +/- 15 seconds per month seems to be the current norm across manufacturers, unfortunately. On the whole, I am not bothered by an accuracy of +/- 3 minutes per year. Here is a beautiful watch with a minimum time increment of 10 minutes where determining XX:X1 versus XX:09 might be difficult <http://www.botta-design.de/en_uno_24.html>.

Watch Face

I chose a positive display because I find Casio's negative displays to be hard to read. The negative display model is GW-5000B-1JR.

The watch looks like a serious tool. The colors on the watch face are tasteful and are comprised of black, grey and white with a very small wedge of red at the bottom center. I find the red stripe around the watch face in the original DW-5000C-1A design to be distracting and I am relieved that it was not incorporated in this model.

The double-horned corner guard next to each of the four buttons is much less noticeable in real-life than in photographs.

The watch crystal is mineral glass and not sapphire crystal. While I generally prefer sapphire crystal to mineral glass, I suppose an argument can be made that for a rugged watch it is preferable to have a mineral crystal that is less prone to shattering even if it is more prone to scratches. It is the same rationale for preferring the hesalite watch crystal in the Omega Speedmaster Professional for manned space missions.

One of the reasons why I've been dissuaded from buying G-Shocks in the past is the busy face. Does anyone really need to see "WR 20BAR", "MULTI BAND 6", "TOUGH SOLAR", "SHOCK RESIST", "G-SHOCK", "PROTECTION" on a watch face? No. However, it is possible that the numerous trademarks conceal what would otherwise be a lonely sea of black surrounding a disproportionately small LCD. As a conservative estimate, the LCD portion of the watch face only comprises approximately 28% of the area of the octagon watch face. The placement of the trademarks creates the visual impression of a larger "display" area. I would prefer a graphic design or some type of contrasting material to perform the same function rather than using text.

The left-most digit of the display (e.g., the "2" in 24:00) is narrower than the other three digits. This is not an original observation for G-Shocks but I confirm it for this watch. I initially thought this awkward asymmetry was a kludge because it looks as though the manufacturer ran out of space and decided to cram the remaining digit into the space allotted. However, it's possible that like the seconds' display, the left-most digit was compressed for reasons of design. The compression is only noticeable for 0X:XX and 2X:XX. If someone knows the reason for this compression, I would be interested in hearing the rationale.

Solar Panel

The watch is solar powered. It is not entirely clear to me whether or not this watch can intelligently stop charging the battery so that it does not overcharge. Other manufacturers such as Seiko specifically mention that their solar watches are designed not to overcharge the battery.

Timer

This model has a 24-hour count-down timer which is useful as I routinely track the remaining time on long flights.

Alarm

The volume of the alarm is too low. I am not confident that I would awake from a deep sleep even with the snooze function.

Night Operation

The backlight is bright, evenly illuminated across the LCD and short in duration.

It is very difficult to set an alarm in the dark. The operator cannot use the backlight button when setting the alarm time because it serves to change the time in that mode. The automatic backlight will work when setting the alarm time but the duration of the backlight is too short to be useful.

Watch Band

The resin band is a matte black, soft and silky smooth. The clasp is silver in color and, as mentioned earlier in passing, it does not appear to be DLC coated. The band and the watch conform very comfortably to the wrist.

Unlike the GW-M5600BC-1JF (negative display) that has a composite metal bracelet, the positive and negative display versions of the GW-5000 come with a G-Shock resin band. I have been told that it is unlikely that the composite metal bracelet would fit the GW-5000.

Presentation

The watch came in an attractive black presentation box (10.5 x 10.5 x 8 cm) made of dense paper or synthetic material that was textured to look like leather with a silver "G" on top. The material was thick at 6mm and 3mm in the box base and top, respectively. The watch was wrapped around a large white synthetic leather pillow. Except for the materials used, the presentation box reminds me of those that come with mechanical watches.

Alternative Travel Watches

Prior to my purchase of the GW-5000, I considered the following solar radio watches with a world time function, particularly designs with time-zone / cities surrounding the edge of an analog face:

-- the Seiko Spirit SBPG001 (caliber S760), a retro-styled stainless steel solar radio digital watch designed by the Seiko Power Design Project. It has a snap-back and there were reportedly issues with the LCD when using the backlight.

-- the Seiko Brightz SAGZ007 (caliber 7B25), a sporty titanium solar radio analog watch with cities surrounding the face. It has a sapphire crystal, a screw-down crown and a screw-back.

-- the Seiko Dolce SADZ047 (caliber 7B25), a dress stainless steel solar radio analog watch with cities surrounding the face. This watch has a plain design.

-- the Citizen Attesa ATD53-2911 (caliber H115), a sporty titanium solar radio (Japan radio signal only regretfully) analog watch with a cities surrounding the face (oddly, the cities are laid-out with UTC differentials increasing in a counterclockwise direction) and a useful inner rotating time-zone ring on the face which facilitates determining the time in multiple time-zones.

-- the Casio Lineage LIW-T100TD-1AJF (module 4390), a dress titanium solar radio analog watch with cities surrounding the face. This watch has a plain design.

I chose the GW-5000 among these watches because it had the highest water resistance and I knew that I would be using the watch in the ocean. In addition, Casio's DLC coated stainless steel was theoretically more scratch resistant than titanium and other types of stainless steel coatings. Furthermore, a digital watch was more practical for travel as there are a number of time-zones with half-hour UTC differentials which were either not offered or were awkwardly executed on an analog face. Finally, the GW-5000 had a classic and subdued design for the G-Shock genre.

Price

Of the six watches I considered, the GW-5000 was approximately US$40 lower than the median price.

Conclusion

This is my first G-Shock and I am very impressed. The watch is clearly a well-seasoned product. The operation of the watch is intuitive and the timing of button actuations is very good. The watch and the band are comfortable without adjustment and fit very well. The weight of the watch and the polished screw-back are wonderful. I think the watch is well worth the price.


----------



## WorldTime643 (Apr 18, 2008)

That's a seriously detailed review! I for one am looking forward to this watch becoming more widely available. Perhaps you can post some real life wristshots? Thanks!


----------



## TheHobbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Cool a first review. Pictures, we need pictures. BTW, thanks for posting the review.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Wow, this is a great review! I think many of us were waiting for this!

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Superb first post in the G-Shock forum! :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Now _that's_ what I call a review! Well done, thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum...:-!


----------



## MountainMike (Jun 16, 2006)

Very impressive! :-!

Now, if only we could have some real world pictures!;-)

Cheers,
MountainMike


----------



## MountainMike (Jun 16, 2006)

Very impressive! :-!

Now, if only we could have some real world pictures!;-)

Cheers,
MountainMike


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Extensive review...welcome to the G-fora...|>


----------



## dctokyo (Apr 7, 2009)

Well done, thanks for sharing :-!


----------



## Riley (Jan 17, 2008)

Great review. :-! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly excellent review.

Pity about the desultory volume on the alarm. That's a third reason - along with the price and the lack of time visible in all
modes - that I won't be swapping _The Best Watch In The Real World_ for one of these.


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for taking all that trouble to compile an excellent review, seems very objective and unbiased.


Mitch


----------



## LarryCfromTexas (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow! Superlative review!!! :-! Thanks for taking the time to do such a thorough job.


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

I really appreciate the kind comments.

Sjors - I have read some of your posts on various websites and I have enjoyed them. Thank you very much! (I mean no disrespect to others who have commented. I have not been reading the forum long enough to recognize all the names.)

With regard to pictures, I was hoping the Watch-Tanaka.com website I cited at the top of the post would suffice. Whoever is taking the pictures for that website appears to have studio lighting and a good macro lens. For example, that grey weave pattern which encircles the face and has the text "Casio" is difficult to see with the naked eye. I have tried but my equipment cannot generate that level of detail so I consider my photographs to be superfluous.

(Actually, I do enjoy the photographs of "here is my [X watch] with me eating nagashi somen with the Спецназ in Almaty after repelling off a cliff" and "here is my [X watch] emerging naked from its presentation pillow with the price tag gently falling off" as much as the next guy&#8230;sorry, I couldn't resist.)

Separately, I think wmt029 asked an interesting question.

<https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=268440>

I continue to think that the compression of the left-most digit (e.g., "2" in 24:00) looks awkward. The arguments in that thread are plausible but I'd like to hear what the official explanation is from Casio. Does anyone have contacts at Casio? Sans a contact, I think we should take a poll and ask them to stop the madness - er, the compression.


----------



## stripe (May 20, 2009)

Great review! Very impressive. This could be one of my next Gs. Congrats!


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

Seamaster73 said:


> Truly excellent review.
> 
> Pity about the desultory volume on the alarm. That's a third reason - along with the price and the lack of time visible in all
> modes - that I won't be swapping _The Best Watch In The Real World_ for one of these.


and i guess the alarm only rings 10 seconds, compared to 20 or even 30 like the vintage casios....

weak and short is no good combination for an alarm ... :roll:


----------



## Deacon (May 8, 2007)

WOW!

Excellent review. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

I wanted to point out something out since people have written extensively about G-Shock casebacks before. <http://www.gmtplusnine.com/2008/01/22/dw-5600-caseback-variations>

The photo of the screw-back on the Watch-Tanaka.com website I cited in the original post appears to have been modified to delete the serial number.

I didn't realize it initially, in part because I was relying on the Watch-Tanaka.com photo, but there is an eight-digit serial number engraved on the screw-back. I have attached a photo of the screw-back that was taken with the aid of a loupe.

One can also see a serial number at <http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/G-GW-5000-1JF/CASIO_G_shock_GW50001JF_MULTI_BAND_6_JAPAN_MADE.html>.

(I don't plan on selling this watch so if you happen to see a GW-5000 with the same serial number on eBay etc., let me know!)


----------



## ELDRAW (Jan 17, 2009)

great read, thanks for sharing :-!


----------



## digikid (May 1, 2007)

Wonderful review! Congrats. We look forward then to your next Gs.


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

Great review: thoughtful and detailed.
I think the price is the only thing that is stopping the watches from flying off the shelves.


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

and can u tell us how long is the alarm ringing? 10 or 20 second? and how loud is it? is it like the dw-5600e (normal) or more like the gw-m5600 (weak)?

great review, but this issues bother me for all the new casios, except spike lee that has the good old 1545 module ;-)


----------



## Northrice (Oct 18, 2008)

Great report |>!!!
GW-5000-1JF = Classic G-Shock + Latest Multiband 6 + Screw Back + DLC + Made in Japan.
If I only allowed to have one G-Shock, this is the one.


----------



## Gravity Shock (Jul 31, 2008)

Great Report

A GW-5000-1JF just arrived today. I already had a GW-M5600-1JF but had to try out the screwback.
So far I like. Here's the differences:

GW-M5600-1JF (3063) 5 Band
GW-5000-1JF (3159) 6 Band

*Module 3063* *Mode* (in order of pressing mode button)
Time 
WorldTime 
Stopwatch 
Countdown 
Alarm 

*Module 3159* *Mode* (in order of pressing mode button)
Time 
WorldTime 
Alarm 
Stopwatch 
Countdown 

On the 3063 the current time is displayed in Alarm, Countdown and Time mode (of course).
When changing trough the modes, the 3159 only displays the current time in the Time mode, only. 
For the 3159, Casio have omitted the 5 second countdown auto-start function in Stopwatch mode.
The 3159 does have the addition of a 23:59:59 hr countdown alarm
The snooze alarm for 3063 is alarm #1.
The snooze alarm for 3159 is alarm #5.

My opinion:
As many people have stated before on this forum, Casio often take step sideways rather then forwards. Don't get me wrong I think they are the best rugged watch you can get and the 'Waveceptor' function is simply fantastic. 
The addition of an extra reception zone may come is handy if I'm ever in China. As for addition of a 24hr countdown alarm, in reality it's a bit pointless (just set an alarm). I always liked the fact that you could set a countdown alarm (usually for cooking times) and see the current time. I also found it useful that you could see the current time while setting an alarm. None of the changes Casio have made, in my opinion have improved or reduced the functionality of these watches there just different. Although the 5 second countdown start for the stopwatch is cool.

I think the GW-5000 has a simple look to it and very understated.
The strap on the GW-5000 (feels like silicone) is really soft compared to the GW-M5600-1JF.
Ohh and screw back is a smoked grey (gunmetal) not silver.

Photos to follow. Its nice to be back.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Non Redibo that was a great review. |>

So the gw5000 comes in a stainless steel case that is coated black? interesting. from the pictures it looks like the standard black resin case. In the flesh, does the case have a completely matte black/gunmetal finish or is it slightly glossy?


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

fonklover, Gravity Shock and dood,

I measured the first alarm (AL1) and the snooze alarm (SNZ) and both are 10 seconds in duration. When you enter the alarm mode, the display will show whatever alarm (e.g., SNZ, AL1, etc.) you were last looking at. I usually keep the alarm display set to SNZ.

Regarding the alarm volume, as I mentioned previously, I did not think that the volume was loud enough to wake me from a deep sleep. In fact, I tried the SNZ and slept through it and woke up with my backup alarm instead. As this is my first G-Shock, I cannot provide a comparison with other G-Shocks. By the way, while the alarm did not wake me, the hourly chime managed to disturb my sleep. I now keep the hourly chime turned off.

Since we are on the topic, the alarm at the end of the count-down timer is also 10 seconds in duration. If you want to set the count-down timer for 24 hours, start the timer set at 00:00 (i.e., after one second, the display will read 23:59:59).

As I previously mentioned, I routinely keep track of the remaining time on flights and long count-down timers are convenient for me. While it is true that an alarm or count-up timer (or just using a regular watch and doing the math) can substitute for any count-down timer, it is obviously a matter of convenience and personal preference. I've never had to simultaneously observe time and count-down or count-up time or use a five-second count-down timer prior to a count-up timer but I am sure there are people who find those functions to be convenient and desirable.

dood - To answer your question, the diamond-carbon like (DLC) coated stainless steel case and screw-back have a high gloss mirror-like finish that is gunmetal grey in color. The protective bezel and band are matte black. To make sure that we are using the same terminology, the first picture on <http://www.gmtplusnine.com/2008/01/22/dw-5600-caseback-variations> shows a collection of stainless steel DW-5600 cases. These stainless steel cases are normally covered by protective bezels. Replacement bezels are shown on <http://www.tiktox.com/tools-watch-accessories-c-7.php>. The GW-5000 is similar to the DW-5600 in that it has a stainless steel case that is covered by a protective bezel. (Actually, without taking off the bezel, I cannot confirm that the non-visible portions of the GW-5000 stainless steel case are covered by DLC but I do not have any reason to suspect otherwise.)


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Non Redibo said:


> As I previously mentioned, I routinely keep track of the remaining time on flights and long count-down timers are convenient for me.


That's the main reason why I like long countdown timers. I could count up using a stopwatch but prefer to count down.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks again. When I read your review it was the first time I had heard of the DLC coating method. 

I was particularly interested because I have a G7800 with a black metal bezel and I couldn't figure out what type of coating was on it. 
I have a black SS watch with a PVD coated case and bracelet....but the finish on the G-shock bezel had a very different look and feel to it, and it would not scratch or chip no matter how many times I badly scraped and banged it, while the PVD seemed to scratch just from desk diving. 

The way you described the finish on the gw5000 exactly matches the finish on the 7800 bezel. Neat! seems like this DLC method is a new standard in coating SS.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

eldraw said:


> great read, thanks for sharing :-!


+1


----------



## Gravity Shock (Jul 31, 2008)

Non Redibo said:


> Replacement bezels are shown on <http://www.tiktox.com/tools-watch-accessories-c-7.php>. The GW-5000 is similar to the DW-5600 in that it has a stainless steel case that is covered by a protective bezel.


Hey 'Non Redibo' cheers for the great review again.
Just for your info the replacement bezels shown on 'tiktok' site might not fit your GW-5000. The buttons on the GW-5000 are closer together compared to the GW-M5600 and are not interchangable. I don't know about the DW-5600E bezel. Maybe some one else could answer this. I can't because I gave mine away.


----------



## fjordgrau (Apr 30, 2009)

Hallo, thank you so much for the Review. I got mine GW-5000-1JF from the german customs today. It replaces the GW-M5600BC-1JF which I sold some weeks ago. The GW-5000-1JF does not come with a Face-Protector/Bezel-Protector, which was included in the box of the GW-M5600BC-1JF. Does anybody know if it is possible to use the resin/metal-bracelet of the GW-M5600BC-1JF on the GW-5000-1JF?

Here is a photo of the watch "Made in Japan K" I received today:

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4969/casio1.jpg

The buttons on the watch are not DLC-coated, but the back of the Watch is.

Kind regards, fjordgrau


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Non Redibo said:


> Regarding the alarm volume, as I mentioned previously, I did not think that the volume was loud enough to wake me from a deep sleep. In fact, I tried the SNZ and slept through it and woke up with my backup alarm instead. As this is my first G-Shock, I cannot provide a comparison with other G-Shocks.


I can't hear the alarm on my M5600 when I'm _awake_.

Is the alarm on the DW-5600E still decently loud?


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

Gravity Shock said:


> Hey 'Non Redibo' cheers for the great review again.
> Just for your info the replacement bezels shown on 'tiktok' site might not fit your GW-5000. The buttons on the GW-5000 are closer together compared to the GW-M5600 and are not interchangable. I don't know about the DW-5600E bezel. Maybe some one else could answer this. I can't because I gave mine away.


Thanks. As you know, I used the two websites to illustrate the difference between a "bezel" and a "case" using the DW-5600 model as an example. Perhaps I am mistaken but the question I was answering seemed to use the two concepts interchangeably and so I wanted to clarify the terms.

With regard to using a replacement DW-5600 bezel on a GW-5000, that's a interesting observation. I haven't thought about replacement bezels yet. Hopefully, they will have GW-5000 bezel replacements when I am looking for one (with any luck) in a decade or so!

If you don't mind me asking, does your GW-5000 serial number on the screwback use the following syntax "201B[1000 - 9999]"?


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

Seamaster73 said:


> I can't hear the alarm on my M5600 when I'm _awake_.


That's hilarious.

Sorry, that was uncharitable. I feel your pain. Omega X-33 as an alternative? Actually, I'm not sure if it's sold any more or sold to civilians but Omega claims an 80-decibel alarm. ;-)

<http://www.omegawatches.com/index.php?id=239&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=855&tx_ttnews[backPid]=237>


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

fjordgrau said:


> Hallo, thank you so much for the Review. I got mine GW-5000-1JF from the german customs today. It replaces the GW-M5600BC-1JF which I sold some weeks ago. The GW-5000-1JF does not come with a Face-Protector/Bezel-Protector, which was included in the box of the GW-M5600BC-1JF. Does anybody know if it is possible to use the resin/metal-bracelet of the GW-M5600BC-1JF on the GW-5000-1JF?
> 
> Here is a photo of the watch "Made in Japan K" I received today:
> 
> ...


Nice photo! I like the apropos faux tatami in the background as well. Prior to buying the GW-5000, I asked the dealer and he didn't think the composite metal bracelet would fit. (The band is actually very soft and comfortable for me so I've stopped thinking about replacing the band.)

True, the buttons and band clasp are silver and not DLC coated. As a service to the forum, do you want to take off the bezel and confirm that the entire case is DLC coated? ;-)

Do you mind if I ask what are the last four digits of your serial number? I assume the first four are "201B".


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Non Redibo said:


> That's hilarious. Sorry, that was uncharitable. I feel your pain. Omega X-33 as an alternative? Actually, I'm not sure if it's sold any more or sold to civilians but Omega claims an 80-decibel alarm. ;-)


Yes, I've often wished I bought one of those when I had the chance. The inadequate water resistance always deterred me.


----------



## JokerNJ (Apr 6, 2008)

Some great detailed reviews, thanks everyone. 

Gravityshock - do you think the band from the GW5000 would fit the GWM5600? and are they the same colour?
I like the sound of the softer band.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks for the detailed "impression" |>


----------



## Gravity Shock (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey 'Non Redibo', Thankfully I was wrong. From looking at another post it seems the bezel on the GW-5000 and the DW-5600E are interchangable.
The Serial on the back of mine is a bit weird. It's 201B111|. The last digit is not a 1 it's a straight vertical line the same size as the 1s.
Catch ye later.


----------



## Gravity Shock (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey 'JokerNJ'.
I don't know if the GW-M5600BC Combi Strap wil fit the GW-5000.
I have the GW-M5600-1JF and it would cost me €57 to get the Combi Strap. At the moment I'm happy with the resin straps. 

On another note the DLC coating is really cool. It wipes clean with so much ease. The Stainless backs seem to hold scum better.
Bit disgusting but hey we live in the real world.


----------



## JokerNJ (Apr 6, 2008)

Gravity Shock said:


> Hey 'JokerNJ'.
> I don't if the GW-M5600BC Combi Strap wil fit the GW-5000.
> I have the GW-M5600-1JF and it would cost me €57 to get the Combi Strap. At the moment I'm happy with the resin straps.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I did actually mean the resin strap anyway! I love my GWM5600 but the resin strap feels a little cheap and stiff.
If the GW5000 resin strap was a bit softer and more pliant (and fitted the GWM5600) I would pick up a replacement strap at some point.

Cheers :-!


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

Gravity Shock said:


> Hey 'Non Redibo', Thankfully I was wrong. From looking at another post it seems the bezel on the GW-5000 and the DW-5600E are interchangable.
> The Serial on the back of mine is a bit weird. It's 201B111|. The last digit is not a 1 it's a straight vertical line the same size as the 1s.
> Catch ye later.


That actually very useful to know. I appreciate it. Maybe I'll buy a spare bezel now for safekeeping.

Good spot on the last symbol of the serial number! So we've seen the following:

201B091| -- SeiyaJapan.com GW-5000-1JF
201B104| -- Watch-Tanaka.com GW-5000B-1JR
201B107| -- GW-5000-1JF
201B111| -- GW-5000-1JF

It looks like the serial numbers probably run from "201B[000 or 001 - 999]|" until whatever is next in the sequence (e.g., 202, 201C, etc.) and that the positive and negative displays follow the same pattern.


----------



## fjordgrau (Apr 30, 2009)

Non Redibo said:


> Nice photo! I like the apropos faux tatami in the background as well. Prior to buying the GW-5000, I asked the dealer and he didn't think the composite metal bracelet would fit. (The band is actually very soft and comfortable for me so I've stopped thinking about replacing the band.)
> 
> True, the buttons and band clasp are silver and not DLC coated. As a service to the forum, do you want to take off the bezel and confirm that the entire case is DLC coated? ;-)
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what are the last four digits of your serial number? I assume the first four are "201B".


Hi,

thank you for your posting.

I like the soft band of the GW-5000, but I also like the composite metal bracelet of the 5600.

Concerning the DLC-coating on the case I don't like to take off the bezel without a necessity to do so.

If I'll have to disassemble the screws to replace the band I can take off the bezel as well. I've never done that before.

The Serial-No of my watch is: 201B1121

Kind regards, fjordgrau


----------



## bluegum (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmm, very thorough review but I'm wondering why they'd go to the expense of putting DLC on this model. It seems entirely redundant to me when the back plate is the only real thing needing protection and it's protected by your wrist. :-s :think:

The problem with the alarms generally, is that they're high pitched, and like smoke alarms, young children and older people can't hear higher frequencies as well as mid range ones.


----------



## MountainMike (Jun 16, 2006)

dood said:


> Thanks again. When I read your review it was the first time I had heard of the DLC coating method.
> 
> I was particularly interested because I have a G7800 with a black metal bezel and I couldn't figure out what type of coating was on it.
> I have a black SS watch with a PVD coated case and bracelet....but the finish on the G-shock bezel had a very different look and feel to it, and it would not scratch or chip no matter how many times I badly scraped and banged it, while the PVD seemed to scratch just from desk diving.
> ...


The 7800 does not feature DLC finish. The bezel is ion plated (PVD). Obviously the IP finish on your G is tougher(thicker) than your black SS watch.

I have owned a G-521BD with Black IP finish for close to 2 years.It has held up well to abuse, although it is not scratch-proof.Constant rubbing between the inner bracelet links had "rubbed" off the plating, but I am not complaining though.

Cheers,
MountainMike


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

MountainMike said:


> The 7800 does not feature DLC finish. The bezel is ion plated (PVD). Obviously the IP finish on your G is tougher(thicker) than your black SS watch.
> 
> I have owned a G-521BD with Black IP finish for close to 2 years.It has held up well to abuse, although it is not scratch-proof.Constant rubbing between the inner bracelet links had "rubbed" off the plating, but I am not complaining though.
> 
> ...


How do you know this for sure? Did you get this information directly from Casio?

I emailed them a while ago asking what type of coating they used on the bezel and I'm still waiting for a reply.

My pvd watch and all the others I have seen have a flat black matte finish. the bezel on the 7800 has a mirror like gunmetal finish.


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

******* and fjordgrau,



******* said:


> Hmm, very thorough review but I'm wondering why they'd go to the expense of putting DLC on this model. It seems entirely redundant to me when the back plate is the only real thing needing protection and it's protected by your wrist. :-s :think:


I completely agree that it would be difficult to scratch in the screwback in normal use. Anything is possible <http://www.gmtplusnine.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/901-japan-h-mirrorback.JPG> but unless the stainless steel case has been rolling around without a protective bezel in a box with metal objects or a metal bracelet has been rubbing against the screwback, I wouldn't expect many scratches to develop.

In fact, it would probably make sense to also apply DLC to the watch buttons since they need to be pushed and encounter more abrasion. (xuhao confirmed <https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=1981346&postcount=1> that the watch buttons are DLC coated on the negative display model.)

As G-Shocks are marketed as rugged watches that are resistant to shocks and water, the brand is ideally suited for using DLC. Now, they can also mention a high resistance to abrasion. Antimagnetism (or resistance to an electromagnetic pulse for that matter) isn't widely available on G-Shocks but I guess there are more of us that fall-down, get wet and receive scrapes.;-)



******* said:


> The problem with the alarms generally, is that they're high pitched, and like smoke alarms, young children and older people can't hear higher frequencies as well as mid range ones.


As you suggesting that I am either a child or an old deaf person *******? I'm joking.

fjordgrau - With your serial number, we now have this list of confirmed serial numbers. It would be pretty amusing if readers of this forum could account for all the GW-5000 serial numbers. Casio could reduce its marketing budget and just advertise on this forum for certain models.

201B091| -- picture from SeiyaJapan.com GW-5000-1JF
201B104| -- picture from Watch-Tanaka.com GW-5000B-1JR
201B107| -- GW-5000-1JF
201B111| -- GW-5000-1JF
201B112| -- GW-5000-1JF


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

stockae92 said:


> thanks for the detailed "impression" |>


Thanks stockae92. I didn't want to call the post a "review" without any observations as to the watch's accuracy or my experience with the watch's synchronization with an atomic clock radio transmission.

I can comment on the watch's accuracy now. The watch was synchronized with an atomic clock radio transmission in Japan a little after midnight on May 24th. After 16 days without synchronization, the watch is running less than 1 second fast according to time.gov which is stated to be accurate to within 0.3 seconds. Therefore, conservatively, the watch is running 1.3 seconds fast after 16 days or 29.7 seconds fast per calendar year. (Actually, my guess is that the watch is running about a two-thirds of a second fast but I can't measure fractions of a second accurately.) Since quartz movements are sensitive to the temperature, I will add that I have been wearing the watch for the past 16 days and through the night for about half that time. It's a pleasant surprise as I was expecting the watch to be approximately 3 minutes fast per year.

Speaking of accurate measurements of a fraction of a second, the count-up timer measures hundredths of a second. That is not a productive use of the display. I've never had to measure a hundredth of a second. If I had to measure a hundredth of a second, I would not trust a measurement that would reflect my response time in pushing a button on a watch as my response time may be slow and the button actuation may not be accurate to one hundredth of a second. It would have made more sense to only show hours, minutes and whole seconds and to use the upper-right box currently used to show transpired hours to instead show the current time. I do not need to simultaneously see the current time and a count-up timer but it would be a better use of the display to show the current time than to display fractions of a second.

Also, the left-most digit of the count-up timer is compressed for the numbers 0, 2, 3, 4 and 5 (e.g., 5X:XX minutes and seconds and XX hundredths of a second). This asymmetrical compression reduces legibility and looks awkward. I can't think of a reason why Casio would want to compress the left-most digit. I'd be interested in hearing a compelling explanation for the compression from anyone.


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

dood said:


> How do you know this for sure? Did you get this information directly from Casio?
> 
> I emailed them a while ago asking what type of coating they used on the bezel and I'm still waiting for a reply.
> 
> My pvd watch and all the others I have seen have a flat black matte finish. the bezel on the 7800 has a mirror like gunmetal finish.


Are there any Casio marketing materials on the internet indicating that the watch you mentioned has a DLC coating? As the use of DLC increases manufacturing costs, Casio would probably mention the use of DLC in its marketing materials for that watch.


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

Great review, on a watch I have a lot of interest in. Thanks!

Forgive me for drifting off topic with a couple questions (I'm new to G-Shocks). 

I bought my first G-Shock (Riseman) just weeks ago. I have it on the 2nd to last hole in the resin strap. I wish there was a model that came with a longer strap. 

I like the classic style of the GW5600. I want a positive display. Otherwise I'm open and not picky about features. I just want the nice clean look of the 5600 or similar equivalent. 

What model (s) might any of you suggest?

Thanks!


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

archer6 said:


> Great review, on a watch I have a lot of interest in. Thanks!
> 
> Forgive me for drifting off topic with a couple questions (I'm new to G-Shocks).
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new Riseman. My suggestion would be to post your question(s) as separate threads on the forum to receive a broader range of responses.

If you want a classic resin case 5600 model without solar power and radio reception, one example is the DW5600E-1V which is currently sold for less than $40 on Amazon.com. <http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1244526656/ref=sr_nr_i_0?ie=UTF8&rs=&keywords=g-shock%205600&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Ag-shock%205600%2Ci%3Awatches>


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

Non Redibo said:


> Congratulations on your new Riseman. My suggestion would be to post your question(s) as separate threads on the forum to receive a broader range of responses.


Thanks for your courtesy, suggestion, and the link!

Cheers...


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

archer6 said:


> I like the classic style of the GW5600. I want a positive display. Otherwise I'm open and not picky about features. I just want the nice clean look of the 5600 or similar equivalent.


DW-5600E for the "base model". GW-M5600 for one "fully loaded".


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

Seamaster73 said:


> DW-5600E for the "base model". GW-M5600 for one "fully loaded".


Thank You....


----------



## Republic_Commando (Mar 10, 2009)

Since this model number ends in JF. It's a Japanese only model correct? I'm thinking about getting the GWM-5600 would this be better than the GW-5000-1JF?


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

Set your watch accurately here: http://www.time.gov/

Or buy yourself a G-Shock equipped with Casio Multi-Band Atomic Timekeeping Technology, and be lazy like me....;-).... what a great way to go, never have to set your watch again!

Cheers...


----------



## Schuey2002 (Feb 16, 2006)

Excellent review! 

Now I want one....


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Final Notes*

These are some of my observations after wearing the watch continuously for over a month. It accompanied me as my sole watch on a three-week trip across multiple time zones with over 45 hours of cumulative flight time. The watch has turned out to be fabulous and I still smile when I check the time. Why?

* LCD was highly visible even in low light. I found the 12-hour time mode to be the most visible.

* Changing the local time zone (without disturbing the actual time) was extremely easy and error proof

* Continued exposure to seawater, hot water and soap did not do any apparent damage to the watch

* As the design of the watch is subdued, the watch was appropriate in a wide variety of social settings, including expensive restaurants. I never felt self-conscious wearing the watch and it is flattering with a suit.

* Checking other time zones was easy in world time mode. I adjusted the daylight savings for the five or six relevant cities prior to the trip. (Note that in world time mode, time zone progression is only possible in an easterly direction. If you go past the relevant time zone by mistake, you will have to cycle through the entire series of time zones to get to the right one. In contrast, when setting the local time zone, two separate buttons control time zone changes and so it is possible to either scroll east or west through time zones.)

* Countdown timing of long flights was quick to setup and convenient to use

* The auto backlight was much more useful than I would have imagined as I was usually carrying something. (Note the auto backlight can only be turned off in the main time mode.)

* After nearly 40 days from synchronization with an atomic clock, the watch is still under a second fast according to time.gov. This website has a stated accuracy of +/- 0.3 seconds. I would realistically expect the watch to be under 20 seconds fast for the year which is very good performance.

* There is a pinpoint nick on the DLC caseback that probably occurred when sand was between my wrist and the watch. (It will always remind me of that beautiful beach&#8230

* No damage to my skin from the watchband even after continually wearing the watch for over a month

* Strikes to the bezel/band leave the impact area a little shiny compared with the normal matte black of the bezel/band. It isn't noticeable unless you look closely. The band is still soft and silky smooth and I have no intensions of changing the band.

* It is easy to set the watch to the main time mode without looking at the watch due to the higher-pitched tone when you enter the main time mode

* I rarely used the watch alarms and relied on hotel wake-up calls with my iPhone as backup

* No problems with the solar panel. The watch was always on "High" charge without any particular effort on my part to charge the watch. I never encountered a situation where the watch would overheat from charging.

* Unfortunately, I was either in an airplane or in an airport terminal when I tried to manually synchronize the watch. As a result, I could not get the watch to synchronize with the US atomic clock. The interference was too great and the radio reception was never above "L1" strength. All departure and arrival cities were well outside of any atomic clock radio transmission range. (Note that manual synchronization cannot be engaged if you have the countdown timer running.)

Finally, ADAN has a fantastic post with pictures that show that the entire stainless steel case is covered by DLC and that the DLC is not limited to the back of the watch. <http://www.hablemosderelojes.com/forum/showthread.php?p=130141#post130141>

High quality that is discreet. This is my kind of watch.

Non Redibo


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you - that's a valuable real-life review of the watch. :-!


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Another excellent review. This thread really has set the bar very high indeed for future G-SHOCK reports from the field.

I can see me cracking like an egg and buying the bloody thing sooner or later, even though I've said repeatedly I won't.


----------



## Pivotal (May 3, 2009)

What a pleasure to read review with such virm and vigor:thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Just to confirm, it's my understanding that there is no English user's manual available for this watch. Is that correct? If so, is there a good alternative? 

Sorry if this has been mentioned already - I may have missed it.


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

DavidSeattleWA said:


> Just to confirm, it's my understanding that there is no English user's manual available for this watch. Is that correct? If so, is there a good alternative?


DavidSeattleWA,

Yes, only a Japanese manual is currently available for module 3159. This manual is available at: <http://casio.jp/support/manual/wat/>.

I used the manual for module 3063 as a reference and did not have any issues in operating the watch. The manual for 3063 is available at: <http://world.casio.com/wat/download/en/manual/>.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Great, thanks. Those modules must be pretty similar then.

Is there any way of knowing if and when an English manual _will_ be available?


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

DavidSeattleWA said:


> Great, thanks. Those modules must be pretty similar then.
> 
> Is there any way of knowing if and when an English manual _will_ be available?


I have no idea David. I don't mean to be pesky but are you trying to verify a particular specification or function? I found the operation to be very straightforward.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

No, not at all. Was just curious. I just received this watch this afternoon! I'm lovin' it ... yeah, it was way overpriced. I won't argue with that. But I love the fit, feel, and look of this G-Shock more than any other one out there .. so it was worth it to me. I'm not a collector so it was a little easier to spend the money. The urethane band seems just a little different than any other G-Shock I've worn - noticeably more comfortable. The watch just has a really comfortable fit. I barely notice I'm wearing it - even with the little bit of extra weight. 

No big deal on the English manual. I just think it's convenient to have one on hand if you ever want to refer it. Certainly not critical.


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

DavidSeattleWA said:


> No, not at all. Was just curious. I just received this watch this afternoon! I'm lovin' it ... yeah, it was way overpriced. I won't argue with that. But I love the fit, feel, and look of this G-Shock more than any other one out there .. so it was worth it to me. I'm not a collector so it was a little easier to spend the money. The urethane band seems just a little different than any other G-Shock I've worn - noticeably more comfortable. The watch just has a really comfortable fit. I barely notice I'm wearing it - even with the little bit of extra weight.
> 
> No big deal on the English manual. I just think it's convenient to have one on hand if you ever want to refer it. Certainly not critical.


Congratulations! Just curious - what's your serial number (e.g., 201BXXX|)? By the way, for future reference, replacement bezel and bands are available from www.higuchi-inc.com.


----------



## cascadien (Feb 3, 2008)

Non Redibo said:


> Congratulations! Just curious - what's your serial number (e.g., 201BXXX|)? By the way, for future reference, replacement bezel and bands are available from www.higuchi-inc.com.


Sir, do you know if the bezel is the same size as the bezels found on the GW-M5600's or GLX-5600's models? i realize you provided the dimensions for the GW but i dont happen to have them on hand for the GW-M. :thanks


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

@ Non Redibo, 
Kudos for the terrific reports you have provided. They are a stellar contribution to our forum. I have learned a tremendous amount about this model thanks to your exemplary work. The level of detail you have provided is greatly appreciated. I've been giving this model serious consideration for all the same reasons you chose it. Your initial comprehensive review and follow ups have been invaluable. 
.
Cheers...


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

It looks like I have serial number 20181111. Is there a signifigance to the serial number?



Non Redibo said:


> Congratulations! Just curious - what's your serial number (e.g., 201BXXX|)? By the way, for future reference, replacement bezel and bands are available from www.higuchi-inc.com.


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

DavidSeattleWA said:


> It looks like I have serial number 20181111. Is there a signifigance to the serial number?


It's probably "201B111|". (I'm a little curious what the progression will be after "201B999|". Some collector will probably have to trace the serial number ranges at some point in the future.)


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

cascadien said:


> Sir, do you know if the bezel is the same size as the bezels found on the GW-M5600's or GLX-5600's models? i realize you provided the dimensions for the GW but i dont happen to have them on hand for the GW-M. :thanks


Unfortunately, I don't know if the GW-5000 replacement bezel or bands for that matter will fit the models you mentioned. My guess is that the dimensions will probably differ somewhat but don't have enough information to confirm. (Please don't call me "sir." ;-))


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Non Redibo said:


> It's probably "201B111|". (I'm a little curious what the progression will be after "201B999|". Some collector will probably have to trace the serial number ranges at some point in the future.)


You're right, it is probably 201B111|, but it is certainly not a serial number as too many watches are showing up with the same number :-s

Mine is 201B112|, which is the same number reported by other owners here on the forum.

I'm sure Casio use this number for something, but it is not a number which is unique to each watch.

Any guesses what it might be?


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

gaijin said:


> You're right, it is probably 201B111|, but it is certainly not a serial number as too many watches are showing up with the same number :-s
> 
> Mine is 201B112|, which is the same number reported by other owners here on the forum.
> 
> ...


That's very interesting! DavidSeattleWA and I were actually discussing this issue offline. Two participants in this thread have reported "201B111|" as being on the caseback. I don't remember seeing "201B112|" but I'll take your word for the repetition.

Earlier in this thread, I posted the following numbers which were on various GW-5000 casebacks.

201B091| -- SeiyaJapan.com GW-5000-1JF
201B104| -- Watch-Tanaka.com GW-5000B-1JR
201B107| -- GW-5000-1JF -- Non Redibo
201B111| -- GW-5000-1JF

If these are not serial numbers, perhaps they represent batches? Does anyone have "201B107|"?


----------



## ADAN (Feb 13, 2006)

The serial number of my GW-5000 is 201B111|

lOVE my GW-5000


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

You and I have the same number. Interesting ...



ADAN said:


> The serial number of my GW-5000 is 201B111|
> 
> lOVE my GW-5000


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm lovin' mine, too! I better, for the amount of money I paid. Really though, this is the most comfortable G I've owned. It really doesn't feel that much heavier ... but you _can_ tell there's a little extra weight to it. I don't notice it, though.



ADAN said:


> The serial number of my GW-5000 is 201B111|
> 
> lOVE my GW-5000


----------



## bsuroyo (Jul 3, 2009)

dood said:


> Thanks again. When I read your review it was the first time I had heard of the DLC coating method.
> 
> I was particularly interested because I have a G7800 with a black metal bezel and I couldn't figure out what type of coating was on it.
> 
> The way you described the finish on the gw5000 exactly matches the finish on the 7800 bezel. Neat! seems like this DLC method is a new standard in coating SS.


In the following page from Casio, it stated that the black G-7800 bezel is IP coated. However, it seems tougher/scratch resistance comparing with other IP materials. 
I love my G-7800B, it's my 1st. digital watch in the last 20 something years since highschool. b-)

http://www.casio-intl.com/wat/g_shock/standard/g-7800.html


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, bsuroyo!


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

So is this watch coming out in the US? Or is it just for the Japan market?


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

apnk said:


> So is this watch coming out in the US? Or is it just for the Japan market?


I do not know. For what it's worth, I ordered the watch online from Tokyo and received it in the United States four days later. (I realize you may want to see it or try it on before purchasing. Perhaps you have certain expectations regarding US pricing or concerns regarding returns/warranties, etc. Just not issues for me.)


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^Yeah I am hoping it will be cheaper in the US than Japan.


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

@ Non Redibo

I have been giving this watch serious consideration and prefer to buy one from Japan as you have. My question for you is if you think the strap will fit my 8" wrist. If you know your wrist size and how many open holes remain when you are wearing it, that would give me an idea. I've emailed the source in Japan but have yet to hear back. Another more accurate way to approach this would be if you were so kind as to buckle it, say two holes from the end and measure the inside diameter. 
Thank You!


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

archer6 said:


> @ Non Redibo
> 
> I have been giving this watch serious consideration and prefer to buy one from Japan as you have. My question for you is if you think the strap will fit my 8" wrist. If you know your wrist size and how many open holes remain when you are wearing it, that would give me an idea. I've emailed the source in Japan but have yet to hear back. Another more accurate way to approach this would be if you were so kind as to buckle it, say two holes from the end and measure the inside diameter.
> Thank You!


I'll try to help but you should confirm the following information with whomever you are dealing with in Japan.

Measurements of the relevant sections:

-- The section of the band without the buckle is 4 inches in length from the tip of the metal lug to the penultimate hole.

-- The other section of the band with the buckle is 2 and 3/4 inches from the tip of the metal lug to the beginning of the buckle.

-- The length of the watch back is 1 and 6/8 inches in length.

Band Diameter:

-- Based on measurement with a ruler, the inside diameter of the band with the buckle set on the penultimate hole is approximately 2 and 5/8 inches. This seems about right given the combined length of the individual sections shown above.

A circle with an 8 inch circumference would have a 2.546 inch diameter. Therefore, a diameter of 2 and 5/8 inches (2.625) should theoretically fit an 8 inch wrist.

Again, please confirm the information before you make your purchase. Perhaps my particular sample is not reflective of other GW-5000s (but I'd doubt it).


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

Non Redibo said:


> I'll try to help but you should confirm the following information with whomever you are dealing with in Japan.
> 
> Measurements of the relevant sections:


Thank you so much for your time and kind assistance. I meant circumference but wrote diameter, so I'm glad you had the presence of mind to list that figure. I'm thinking that fit will be ok (even though I will check with the store) as I have a 5600 now that fits with 2 holes to spare, and that's with it a bit loose on my wrist, which I prefer. I just wanted to check as I've found some pretty surprising variables in strap length. For example my Riseman 9200 fit's nice and loose at two holes from the end. So I ordered a 6900 which has a bit larger case, even larger than a Mudman, and the strap was so short I could not buckle it. Then I ordered a Mudman and it was too short. Unfortunately as you may know the Casio USA site is rather sketchy. Some watches have specs and others do not.

Anyway, thank you again, I truly appreciate your kindness.

Cheers...


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

The good news: That is a well written, well researched, detailed, and thoughtful review, written by someone with knowledge of his subject.

The bad news: Now another watch I not seriously considered before could make its way onto my ever expanding "want" list. Oh my poor wallet!!


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

tribe125 said:


> That's the main reason why I like long countdown timers. I could count up using a stopwatch but prefer to count down.


That is the main reason I like them as well. I generally use the stopwatch as well. When I get antsy I can see both how long I've been "up" and how much longer there is to go, without doing any math.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I got as far as trying "Buy It Now With One-Click" on amazon.co.jp, where it's for sale at slightly less obscene ¥27,930 JPY (€208 EUR/£178 GBP). But I was saved from myself because they won't ship outside Japan.


----------



## bsuroyo (Jul 3, 2009)

tribe125 said:


> Welcome to the forum, bsuroyo!


Thank you very much, Mr. Moderator... 
Been lurking in the forum for a couple of weeks now, and I think this is great forum and watch related resources for reference...


----------



## booker (Jul 8, 2009)

This thread has been a pleasure to follow, from the thorough initial review by Non Redibo all the way to the end. 
If I could just revisit a few questions, though. The only real issue keeping me from jumping in is the the alarm volume. When you say it's too soft, NR -- can you or any who now owns it compare it, say, to the standard GW-M5600, or to the Cockpit series. For instance, I find the Cockpit alarm too soft, probably because of the metal case, which may be the problem here, too. Is this alarm useless, or just on the soft side. Does it get your attention in a noisy room? I have some soft alarms that are still pretty penetrating, like the Accutron Breckenridge, and grab your attention.
Regarding the band, does it have the usual really long strap that needs cutting down for a smaller wrist? And does it stay tucked-in, or does it tend to slip off the keeper like some other G-Shocks (the Polygon series solved that nicely by adding a slight bulge to the tip of the strap, which still works even if you cut it down a bit.) And do you find the watch sits on the wrist better than most resin-band G-Shocks? If anyone has the patience to answer these questions, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

I owned this watch for a short period of time. The urethane band is normal length and stays tucked into the keeper perfectly.

You'll notice that the watch is a little heavier but it does sit normally on your wrist.

I thought the alarm is average for a digital watch. They only get so loud anyway and I'd say this one is average as Gs go.



booker said:


> This thread has been a pleasure to follow, from the thorough initial review by Non Redibo all the way to the end.
> If I could just revisit a few questions, though. The only real issue keeping me from jumping in is the the alarm volume. When you say it's too soft, NR -- can you or any who now owns it compare it, say, to the standard GW-M5600, or to the Cockpit series. For instance, I find the Cockpit alarm too soft, probably because of the metal case, which may be the problem here, too. Is this alarm useless, or just on the soft side. Does it get your attention in a noisy room? I have some soft alarms that are still pretty penetrating, like the Accutron Breckenridge, and grab your attention.
> Regarding the band, does it have the usual really long strap that needs cutting down for a smaller wrist? And does it stay tucked-in, or does it tend to slip off the keeper like some other G-Shocks (the Polygon series solved that nicely by adding a slight bulge to the tip of the strap, which still works even if you cut it down a bit.) And do you find the watch sits on the wrist better than most resin-band G-Shocks? If anyone has the patience to answer these questions, thanks!


----------



## booker (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks so much, David, for your helpful, and speedy, reply.
It sounds, from your response, that you have already parted with the watch -- were you happy with it overall, or were there some things that bothered you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

You're welcome!

And yes, I did part with the watch already. This is the problem with shopping for things online. You don't have the benefit to touch, hold, feel, see up close, etc ... you're taking a chance. Since I started getting back into watches (back in March) I've purchased about 6 or 7 watches online. I've only ended up liking 2 of them enough to hold onto. Fortunately, I've been able to sell the ones I didn't like and get most of my money back. I've still lost a bunch of money though. So now I'm a lot more patient and careful with watches I buy online ... especially ones that are $300+ 

The problem with the GW-5000 wasn't really a "problem" at all. It's a great watch and great Japan-domestic quality. You definitely get that sense when you wear it. For me, I felt guilty about the fact that I dropped $300+ on a G-Shock. Even after reading all the negative comments G-Shocks are supposed to be reasonably priced for everyone. I ponied up for it because I loved the way it looked in the photos and I felt it had some really nice features. But not enough to justify that absurd price tag. It was sort of an impulse buy, too. I really hope that this isn't the direction that Casio is going in the future ... charging $300+ for a G-Shock with a few extra features. if that's the case, I'll be really dissapointed because I love G-Shocks! But the whole idea is that they're supposed to be affordable and offer value for your money.

I've also learned that I don't care too much for the atomic feature. I love the idea of having a solar battery, but atomic is unnecessary for me personally. Solar is great because you never have to worry about a battery change! It's a beautiful thing!

This is really an awesome watch - don't get me wrong. I found a bit too heavy, though and the atomic feature I can do without. I just didn't feel right wearing a G-Shock that cost that much money. It makes you overly-cautious about the watch and that's not the point of a G-Shock!

Anyway, one nice thing about the GW-5000 is the band ... it's _noticeably_ softer than other Gs. Due to the weight of the case, you might find the watch to feel a little bit "top heavy" but not extremely.

Hope this helps,
- David



booker said:


> Thanks so much, David, for your helpful, and speedy, reply.
> It sounds, from your response, that you have already parted with the watch -- were you happy with it overall, or were there some things that bothered you?


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

booker said:


> Regarding the band, does it have the usual really long strap that needs cutting down for a smaller wrist? And does it stay tucked-in, or does it tend to slip off the keeper like some other G-Shocks


Greetings and Welcome to the Forum!

I'm laughing to myself because I have the exact opposite problem.

My wrist exceeds 8" and I love G-Shocks but they rarely fit me. It's so incredibly frustrating that they have what is, as far as an industry standard is concerned (I own a lot of watches) a short strap.

So I feel your pain.....:-d

Cheers...


----------



## booker (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you, David, for your thoughtful response. I really relate to your experience with online shopping -- I'm sure we all do, which is one reason why fora such as these are so valuable. Here's a community of people sharing the same obsession ;-) and sharing advice with honesty and insight, to help each other shop effectively at a distance, among other things. I really appreciate all your comments, which are spot on and very helpful to me. Enjoy your watches!


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

booker said:


> I really relate to your experience with online shopping -- I'm sure we all do, which is one reason why fora such as these are so valuable. Here's a community of people sharing the same obsession ;-) and sharing advice with honesty and insight, to help each other shop effectively at a distance, among other things. I really appreciate all your comments, which are spot on and very helpful to me.


Very well said.....:-!

To which I might add, as someone who is a moderator on another special interest forum, and one who participates in several forums, I'm happy to report just how terrific this particular forum is. The members here are extremely friendly, helpful, honest and intelligent. It gives me great pleasure to be in such good company. Although I joined quite some time ago, other commitments kept me away until my schedule returned to normal. It's only been a couple of months and this forum has moved to the top of my list of forums to participate in.

Cheers....;-)


----------



## booker (Jul 8, 2009)

I confirm everything you've said, Archer6. May you find the holy watchband you seek. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

archer6 said:


> My wrist exceeds 8" and I love G-Shocks but they rarely fit me. It's so incredibly frustrating that they have what is, as far as an industry standard is concerned (I own a lot of watches) a short strap.


I have puny little 6.5" wrists, and one of the things I really like about G-SHOCKs is that I don't have miles of unwanted additional strap to contend with.

As an aside, I note Keith, aka Tiktox, in the UK is already listing the GW-6900 on his site (and for a comparatively reasonable sub-£100 GBP price). I wonder if this might mean the GW-5000 is also headed to our shores? I'd be more inclined to buy one knowing I wasn't going to get whopped by Her Majesty's Customs & Excise.


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

Seamaster73 said:


> I have puny little 6.5" wrists, and one of the things I really like about G-SHOCKs is that I don't have miles of unwanted additional strap to contend with.
> 
> As an aside, I note Keith, aka Tiktox, in the UK is already listing the GW-6900 on his site (and for a comparatively reasonable sub-£100 GBP price). I wonder if this might mean the GW-5000 is also headed to our shores? I'd be more inclined to buy one knowing I wasn't going to get whopped by Her Majesty's Customs & Excise.


Do you think there is any chance the strap on the GW6900 would be a bit longer than the previous 6900 series?


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> I can see me cracking like an egg and buying the bloody thing sooner or later, even though I've said repeatedly I won't.


I am having these thought's also.. Now i am quite happy with my "perfect G", but that screwdown caseback made me thinking. Maybe if i can find one used for about 150€...Sooner or later..


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

psymbiote said:


> I am having these thought's also.. Now i am quite happy with my "perfect G", but that screwdown caseback made me thinking. Maybe if i can find one used for about 150€...Sooner or later..


The sooner or later just happened. Just pulled the trigger on the gw-5000, i just hope it can fill my high expectations.


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

My take on it suggests there is no such thing as the perfect G. However there is the G that comes closest to my ideal G and this is close enough for me. By taking this position I cannot be let down. Thus I celebrate this model for what it is, as I add it to my collection. 

Cheers...


----------



## csk501 (Oct 17, 2007)

Some DW-5000 icon are missing ...... brick patent , red line .... !!!


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

psymbiote said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the gw-5000, i just hope it can fill my high expectations.


Congratulations... |>

I love the GW-5000B-1JR. However after weeks of sitting on the fence, I just could not bring myself to cough up the $400 Seiya wants for it.

Then I got lucky (saving some $$$) and found this on Chino's site...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=2163876&postcount=1

I'm thrilled with it.

Enjoy your new GW-5000 that's a gorgeous watch!

Cheers...:-!


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I must admit I keep looking at them. But the best price I can find shipped is £208 (€241 EUR), which is still too salty for my palate. The GW-M5600's more _authentic_ design is also a factor in stopping me from upgrading. But I remain interested and may well be tempted if the price drops significantly.


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> I must admit I keep looking at them. But the best price I can find shipped is £208 (€241 EUR), which is still too salty for my palate. The GW-M5600's more _authentic_ design is also a factor in stopping me from upgrading. But I remain interested and may well be tempted if the price drops significantly.


I bought mine used from a fellow WUS at the sales forum, i paid 180€. The price includes dw-5600e face protector, im exited to see how it fits.

No way im able to buy brand new..thats just to pricey for me.


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> I must admit I keep looking at them. But the best price I can find shipped is £208 (€241 EUR), which is still too salty for my palate. The GW-M5600's more _authentic_ design is also a factor in stopping me from upgrading. But I remain interested and may well be tempted if the price drops significantly.


I have to agree, I'm quite interested in them, but the price is a real turn-off for me. If the price drops, I may well get one, but I'm not entirely sure that it will.


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

as regards the price, i have changed my opinion a little. in the past couple weeks i've been looking at a lot of dressier watches, many with dlc. the dlc is always a premium- a similar premium to the japan list prices of the gw-m5600 vs the gw-5000.

maybe what casio could have tried with this model was dressing up the presentation a little. a special box that would include both a resin band, plus the famous bracelet and a little springbar tool.

i like the coated buttons on the gw-5000b, but don't like the display. if casio releases some fully-dlc'd color variations of the gw-5000, i am certain to get one.

regards.


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

Dave E said:


> I have to agree, I'm quite interested in them, but the price is a real turn-off for me. If the price drops, I may well get one, but I'm not entirely sure that it will.


I'm also in agreement with everyone here that this watch seems overpriced.

For example, I just bought the new GW-6900-BC-1JF from Chino Japan for $218 USD shipped. Whereas the GW-5000B-1JR is $400 USD. And it only has the plain resin strap not the beautifully comfortable bracelet of the GW6900.

Also mine came in a black faux leather presentation box. Upon opening the box one found the watch resting on a creme colored pillow to match the interior of the box. Every bit as nice as the presentation box my Rolex Sub-Mariner came in. Very elegant. The shop I bought it from packed it very carefully inside another cardboard box, and the inner package was carefully wrapped with plastic bubble wrap. Overall it was a delightful experience.

Cheers...


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

If the resin strap is silicone like, and good as you guys say, i dont really need the bracelet. Actually when i had the gw-m5600bc i mostly weared it with resin strap, cause the bracelet got scratched so easily.


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm bumping this thread up because I think it's a FANTASTIC review...

GW-5000 was on my radar screen for a LONG time now... much before relase date I must say...

The only thing that kept me away from this model is the fact that time is not visible in all modes... but brother the more I think of it the more I come to conclusion that I LOVE this model... if it's not for rather hight price of 30k yen for positive display I think I'd snactch this model in a hurry...

The way it is I'm kinda hoping that Casio would release a bit cheaper north american model... but even if not, like others said before me, I might just give up and get it...

Cheers again for great review for what's arguably BEST g shock on market today...:-!


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

psymbiote said:


> If the resin strap is silicone like, and good as you guys say, i dont really need the bracelet. Actually when i had the gw-m5600bc i mostly weared it with resin strap, cause the bracelet got scratched so easily.


An interesting update:

My new GW6900BC-1JF has the new bracelet that has the same overall style as the GW-M600BC, but has been updated from metal to CFRP composite. It's lighter, and completely scratch resistant. The only metal left is in the push button deployment buckle which has the rubber bumper to help protect it.

Cheers...


----------



## MRG-1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

archer6 said:


> My new GW6900BC-1JF has the new bracelet that has the same overall style as the GW-M600BC, but has been updated from metal to CFRP composite. It's lighter, and completely scratch resistant. The only metal left is in the push button deployment buckle which has the rubber bumper to help protect it.


Sure? The G-SHOCK search page seem to indicate that both GW-M5600BC and GW-6900BC have the same bracelet. The details page has a schematic image at the bottom showing which parts of the bracelet are metal (the squarish links and the cores of the H-shaped pieces):

http://product-search.casio.jp/wat/g-shock/watch_detail.php?m=GW-6900BC-1JF&n=4189

http://product-search.casio.jp/wat/g-shock/watch_detail.php?m=GW-M5600BC-1JF&n=3854


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

duke4c said:


> ...but brother the more I think of it the more I come to conclusion that I LOVE this model... if it's not for rather hight price of 30k yen for positive display I think I'd snactch this model in a hurry... The way it is I'm kinda hoping that Casio would release a bit cheaper north american model... but even if not, like others said before me, I might just give up and get it...


Sjors's new article on the GW-5000(B) is pushing me closer to cracking! :rodekaart

http://50-gs.blogspot.com/2009/08/36-bacon-and-gw-5000b.html


----------



## Jurphaas (Apr 12, 2006)

I fully aggree with this. Sjors did a great job on the GW-5000B and especially on explaining the DLC coating process and the new type of rubbery resin used on this specific model. I too believe this is a very unique benchmark watch, well worth the (hefty) investment!
Thanks Sjors, Great article. :-!
Cheers,
Jurphaas. ;-)


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, a superb article! :-!


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> Sjors's new article on the GW-5000(B) is pushing me closer to cracking! :rodekaart
> 
> http://50-gs.blogspot.com/2009/08/36-bacon-and-gw-5000b.html


Thanks Sjor's, but it doesn't help the waiting. o|

I hope my GW-5000 arrives early in the week...


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

My gw-5000 just turned out to be a little pricier, than i expected. Unfortunately customs got a hold on the watch, to bad the customs office is so far away, that im not gonna drive there to get the watch, so i must pay 22€ to the customs, so they can declare it by themselves. And of course pay the taxes, which are about 30% off the selling price. 

I really, really hope, that the watch is worth the money! o|


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

MRG-1000 said:


> Sure?


Thanks for calling this to my attention, I normally proof my posts but not this one. I made a mistake in my haste, as I had just got off the phone with the Casio parts center, and was excited to report this. Here is the correction: they said the IP SS steel center links are the same but the outer Resin is now CFRP. So while the looks remain the same, the material has been updated. I'm not surprised as Lenovo has also gone to CFRP for it's notebooks, it's a popular update these days.

Cheers...


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

Seamaster73 said:


> Sjors's new article on the GW-5000(B) is pushing me closer to cracking! :rodekaart
> 
> http://50-gs.blogspot.com/2009/08/36-bacon-and-gw-5000b.html


I know what you mean, but I'm already cracked.......:-d

Cheers...


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

OK G-Shock Experts... enlighten me, when was the GW-5000B first released for sale? 

What are the chances for a downward price adjustment? 

Why did they not equip it with a bracelet like they did the GWM-5600B and the GW-6900BC ?

Will it be offered for sale in the USA? 

Thanks...:-!


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

archer6 said:


> I know what you mean, but I'm already cracked.......:-d
> 
> Cheers...


Same here. Today is payday...I'm buying one 

Anyone know of a better price than $368 for the GW-5000B?


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

bryanhayn said:


> Same here. Today is payday...I'm buying one
> 
> Anyone know of a better price than $368 for the GW-5000B?


I've done a lot of research and unless I've missed something $368 is the very best price.


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree. I got one from katsu-san the other day and despite the fact I was happily wearing my MM at the time it arrived, the GW-5000 has been on my wrist ever since. I always thought I wanted a vintage G with stainless case and scewback but the prices knocked me sideways. It turns out this new GW-5000 was what I really wanted. It's a great watch and given the prices being asked for battered vintage Gs getting a brand new one for 300-odd American is great value. If I have any complaint it's that mine runs a bit fast around a second a day up. This compares to a kinetic seiko I have that runs less than a second up a month.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Update: I've found a vendor who will ship a GW-5000 to the UK for approx £190 (€217 EUR), and I won't pretend I'm not tempted . . . :think:


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

. . . cracked like an egg. It is ordered. :rodekaart


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

It was only a matter of time. I mean, you need to at least _check it_, don't you?


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> . . . cracked like an egg. It is ordered. :rodekaart


Gongrats! Believe me, you wont be disappointed. The watch is worth every sent of the money. I have weared mine for a few days now, and already we are best of friends


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The vendor just mailed me to say the only one he has in stock has a scratched case back and he's refunded me!  My GW-M5600 is already _en route_ to its new owner, so I find myself G-less!


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

Seamaster73 said:


> The vendor just mailed me to say the only one he has in stock has a scratched case back and he's refunded me!  My GW-M5600 is already _en route_ to its new owner, so I find myself G-less!


So sorry to hear that. However the good news is he did not ship it to you. I would suggest Chino if you have not tried them, the purchase experience I've had with them is simply superb. Fast, efficient, easy and a good price.

http://c-watch.co.jp/ww/casi5.html

Cheers...:-!


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've done what I should have done in the first place, and ordered one from Katsu-san. b-)


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

Seamaster73 said:


> I've done what I should have done in the first place, and ordered one from Katsu-san. b-)


So who did you order the first one from? .... the suspense is killin me....:-d

Have you ordered from Katsu-san previously and how long does he take? Does he ship EMS? Inquiring minds want to know....heh!

Thanks!

Cheers...:-!


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

archer6 said:


> So who did you order the first one from? .... the suspense is killin me....:-d


My man in Taiwan. ;-)



> Have you ordered from Katsu-san previously and how long does he take? Does he ship EMS? Inquiring minds want to know....heh


Yes, I've had half a dozen watches from Katsu-san over the years. He uses International Express Airmail. Usually takes a week for JPN to GB.


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

I got it! My GW-5000B arrived . It came from Japan in just 4 days including the weekend. It really is all that and a bucket of bacon. Will post pics soon.


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

fjordgrau said:


> The Serial-No of my watch is: 201B1121
> 
> Kind regards, fjordgrau


My GW-5000B has the same serial number: 201B112l (the last digit isn't a 1)

What does this mean?:think:


----------



## Non Redibo (Apr 20, 2009)

bryanhayn said:


> My GW-5000B has the same serial number: 201B112l (the last digit isn't a 1)
> 
> What does this mean?:think:


Congratulations on your new GW-5000B! Quite a "catch." ;-)

This issue was raised earlier. These codes do not appear to be unique to each watch. See <https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2052445#post2052445>.


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

Non Redibo said:


> Congratulations on your new GW-5000B! Quite a "catch." ;-)
> 
> This issue was raised earlier. These codes do not appear to be unique to each watch. See <https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2052445#post2052445>.


Yeah, I read that a few minutes after I made my previous post. It's probably a label that Casio uses to keep track of when/where a watch was made, kinda like how iPhones have different serial numbers showing when they were manufactured.


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

I have noticed that my GW-5000 sync's far better than my previous gw-m5600. I was lucky if i had a sync once a week with the gw-m5600, but the gw-5000 has synced almost every night, even at bad weather! :-!

I get the best results by wearing the watch over night. Maybe my arm act's as a antenna or something...:think:


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I noted this with my GW-6900. A sync every night without fail, regardless of where in the country I happened to be. Waveceptor reception has been much improved in the new generation of Multiband 6 modules.


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

After saying that i really don't need the bracelet, i ordered it anyway from tiktox..

The fact is, it's one the comfortable bracelet's i have seen. And really liked it with the gw-m5600bc. Allthough im little concerned about the overall weight of the watch, when it's on the bracelet. Have to wait and see.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:---(


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

psymbiote said:


> After saying that i really don't need the bracelet, i ordered it anyway from tiktox..
> 
> The fact is, it's one the comfortable bracelet's i have seen. And really liked it with the gw-m5600bc. Allthough im little concerned about the overall weight of the watch, when it's on the bracelet. Have to wait and see.


*psymbiote,*

I highly doubt that you will be disappointed with the bracelet you've ordered. I did the same "upgrade" my G-6900 and a bracelet from tiktox, and I could not be happier.

Once the bracelet arrives and you notice how light it is by itself your concerns will be gone. Also a very positive feature and benefit of the bracelet, is it's "pre_balanced" from Casio. Unlike many bracelets with the deployment clasp and an equal number of links on each side. The Stealth Bracelet you've ordered comes with one less link on the inside (the side closest to you with the watch on).

What this does, is it keeps the watch from turning on your wrist and it also keeps the deployment clasp centered under your wrist so that the rubber bumper takes the hits instead of the clasp, which prevents most of the potential scratches. Also this is the way to balance any bracelet, (one or more less links on the inside vs. outside) as I was instructed by a very wise old watchmaker in San Francisco that services my high end chronographs.

It's something that works for me, in every case, even with my heavy weight, Stainless Steel, Breitling Super Avenger for example.

Cheers...:-!

Top: GW-6900BC-1JF (std w/bracelet) Bottom: G-6900-1D (w/optional bracelet)


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

This really isn't the first time i will be seeing this bracelet. Actually it's the third one ;-). I previously had two gm-m5600bc:s, but sold them both. 

All im saying that the bracelet add's some weight compared to the plain resin strap. And the gw-5000 is already about 30g heavier than the gw-m5600, so heavy watch + heavy bracelet = HEAVY! :-d

To me too heavy watch becomes uncomfortable to wear, cause i use this watch at work at constructions etc.. I just hope this combination is not too heavy.

But afterall the gw-5000 is a little bit top heavy, so the bracelet might even the weight ratio, and make the watch even comfortable.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks to the ever-reliable Katsu-san (and despite the worst efforts of Parcel Farce), my GW-5000 arrived today. :-!










Very little I can add to Non R's stellar review, but...

First impressions: On the positive side, the quality is everywhere to see. Much better resin materials used for the outer case/bezel and strap. And the DLC screwback is even more gorgeous in real life than it is in photographs (none I've seen do it justice).

On the negative side, my wrist size puts me between two holes on the strap for comfort (first time I've had this problem on a G-SHOCK) and, if I'm honest, excellent though the fit and finish of this watch is, I can't see where there's 3x the cost (or the value) of the GW-M5600. Classic G-junkies like myself will have to have this one, as the _ne plus ultra_ of the brand, but it's hard to recommend over _The Best Watch In The Real World_™ in the real world....The king is _not_ dead. ;-)


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

Gongrats, i know you have waited so long for this watch! :-!

Im with you with strap issue, it too tight, or to loose. But i had the same problem with the gw-m5600. I wear the watch in the sixt'h hole, which is a little bit too tight, but better than too loose. Good thing i have that bracelet incoming, which had just the perfect fit with the gw-m5600bc, thank to the micro adjustments. I waited it arrive today, but sadly it didn't.

Also im with you with the gw-5000 vs. Gw-m5600 issue. The gw-m5600 is far better watch for the money. Overall with the bracelet i have spend 300 euros in this watch, sometimes it get's me thinking, that 300 euros of a g-shock is a redicilous price! But overall i really like the fact, that this has srewback desing, so theres no way im going to destroy the lugs if im chancing straps.

Also there's the factor, that im afraid to use this watch as g-shock should be used, that's to bang the heck out of it! :-d


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations, Seamaster!


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

psymbiote said:


> All im saying that the bracelet add's some weight compared to the plain resin strap. And the gw-5000 is already about 30g heavier than the gw-m5600, so heavy watch + heavy bracelet = HEAVY! :-d
> 
> But afterall the gw-5000 is a little bit top heavy, so the bracelet might even the weight ratio, and make the watch even comfortable.


Yes, now that you've explained what you are used to (weight being relevant) I truly understand.

Whereas coming from my "nomal" weight watches, I'm used to wearing a full metal, large watch, that weighs at least 160g to 200g.

Therefore a 5000 series plastic G-Shock that only weighs 54g feels like nothing to me.

Cheers...:-!


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

I second Archer6's enthusiastic comments about the bracelet. I have one on the 6900. When I first took it out of the box, the bracelet seemed a bit narrow. But Archer prevailed upon me to give it some wrist time. I did, and am now a big fan. The bracelet is very well balanced. Its thickness compensates for the width, giving it more size and presence on the wrist than you'd think from seeing its measurements written down. I haven't scratched the bracelet, but it seems to stand up to desk-diving so far. Many manufacturers stray away from putting out a blackened metallic bracelet. Maybe at this more comfortable price point it's not so horrifying to scratch through to un-coated metal. Plus there's the rubber inser in the center of the clasp to take the first level of contact away from the clasp's metal surface.

It's comfortable and looks great. Among my small collection, there's no G I like more than this one!


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

GregNYC said:


> I second Archer6's enthusiastic comments about the bracelet. I have one on the 6900. When I first took it out of the box, the bracelet seemed a bit narrow. But Archer prevailed upon me to give it some wrist time. I did, and am now a big fan. The bracelet is very well balanced. Its thickness compensates for the width, giving it more size and presence on the wrist than you'd think from seeing its measurements written down. I haven't scratched the bracelet, but it seems to stand up to desk-diving so far. Many manufacturers stray away from putting out a blackened metallic bracelet. Maybe at this more comfortable price point it's not so horrifying to scratch through to un-coated metal. Plus there's the rubber inser in the center of the clasp to take the first level of contact away from the clasp's metal surface.
> 
> It's comfortable and looks great. Among my small collection, there's no G I like more than this one!


Thanks for the kind words.

I too find that amongst my small collection of G's it's truly a world above. Then if I take it one step further and compare it to watches that it really shouldn't be compared to such as a few of my Omegas and Tag's, it's still one of the better more comfortable ones on the wrist.

So that's how highly I think of the GW-6900BC-1JF, my favorite G'.

Cheers...;-)


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There is something about a screwback that raises a G into a different class. The GW-5000 is the first G I've had since my venerable G-2000 that exudes that sense of superior build quality, of being carved-from-solid. In _The Real World_ I know that it doesn't make one iota of difference. But it does, perhaps, explain why the new 5000 is, to quote those old beer commercials, "reassuringly expensive".


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

Seamaster73 said:


> There is something about a screwback that raises a G into a different class. The GW-5000 is the first G I've had since my venerable G-2000 that exudes that sense of superior build quality, of being carved-from-solid.


Very well said. I could not agree with you more!

For me it's "that concept" of build quality, precision, and the love of fine craftsmanship that is the very reason I collect watches.

For me it's about the craftsmanship, the quality of materials, the detail, and it's one of the reasons that my main collection of watches is centered on high end swiss chronographs and other complications.

I could care less what others think, and I do not wear them to show off, but rather I enjoy them for what they are. And I do wear them. They do not just sit ignored in a display case.

Cheers...;-)


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, my GW-5000 is now on the bracelet, and im happy to say, it fits perfectly, and it's not heavy at all, like i tought it balances the weight really well. This watch really deserves this bracelet IMHO! :-!


































And with the face protector


----------



## frankenshock (Jul 18, 2009)

That's a beauty, Psymbiote!


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

i decided i needed to have the black version. b-) i made this animated unpacking .gif!

|>








|>


----------



## SK27lem (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nicely done |>


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

a-Tom-ic said:


> i decided i needed to have the black version. b-) i made this animated unpacking .gif!


A fine piece of work my friend!

I am so impressed... it's really fun to watch, just the right speed, and very entertaining!

Cheers...:-!


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

lem and archer, thanks! :thanks after viewing it about 500 times there are some things i'd do differently. maybe next time... i am surprised how well it turned out using just 16 colors.

_edit:_ as far as first impressions... i decided to get this watch after reading that the negative display was more legible, and noticing the buttons and buckle were also coated. even the 4 screws on the side are at least colored darker. to me it seemed this was almost a special edition. the summer 2009 japan g-shock catalog has the gw5000b joined by the word 'masterpiece' in huge letters. and it does have the feeling that, within practical constraints (perhaps in contrast to the new frog!), casio wanted to go 'all out' for the small square.

the watch is noticeably heavier than the gwm5600. i suppose the all metal internals are neat but the heft alone is not an advantage to me. the band is almost as supple as the giez's. the overall size and geometry seems much closer to the gwm5600 in real life than i anticipated. i think the slightly chunkier band design and heavier weight give it a 'bigger' feel more so than extra height (at most 1 mm) or width.

i'm not at all averse to some color. save for an itty bitty fleck of drab maroon under 'shock resist', the watch is all gray and black. and actually, as much as i like a white or orange watch, i like this one, too. i think the best solution is to have a little of each- bright and dark g-shocks.

to the others that say the negative display is more contrasty than past inverses, i agree. but in dim light it still isn't as easy ot read as a positive display. under bright office lights (current environment) the readability is excellent.

the module changes... well they're there alright. strange not to return to timekeeping after interacting with another mode. alarm and timer lose current time display. alarm uses the old space to display current alarm (1, 2, 3, ...), which was previously in the 'seconds' space. now the 'seconds' space displays 'on' or 'of'. previously the status was only indicated by the alarm bar indicator on the bottom. i can understand exactly why casio made this choice which had the 'trickle down' effect of losing time in alarm mode. it also has the effect of some visual redundancy because the top line of the watch now reads, ex, 'al al1'. the timer uses its top right corner for hours, as it has been upgraded to 24 hour capability. i'd prefer just to omit the seconds. best would be to have the graphic matrix extend across the whole top half of the watch for more ui flexibility. (think the bottom of the seiko spirit digital display)

overall, a very snazzy watch and for any 5600 fan, and i feel it's a must buy! (at least the non-black version). current economic conditions and the jdm-only availability make the watch a little more expensive to international fans than it "really is". in japan, the street price of the plain gwm5600 is about 15,000 yen. the street price of the plain gw5000 is about 28,000 yen, or less than double the price.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> Thanks to the ever-reliable Katsu-san (and despite the worst efforts of Parcel Farce), my GW-5000 arrived today. :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Seamaster.

Sadly, I had to sell my GW-M5600 because the case wasn't long enough to fit my wrist properly. I really liked that watch, just couldn't wear it. Since you have both, can you tell me if the GW-5000 is longer than the GW-M5600?? I'm referring to the lug-to-lug distance. This would be a big help as I'd hate to have to flip this new one.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm afraid I no longer have my GW-M5600 to compare side by side, but they feel about the same to me? (I have 16.5 cm/6.5 in wrists.)


----------



## couscous garbit (Jun 25, 2009)

DavidSeattleWA said:


> You and I have the same number. Interesting ...


I got the same number too.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> I'm afraid I no longer have my GW-M5600 to compare side by side, but they feel about the same to me? (I have 16.5 cm/6.5 in wrists.)


I see. Well, thanks for the reply. If anyone else can tell me (if the lug distance is longer on the GW-5000 than the GW-M5600), I'd greatly appreciate it. I replaced the 5600 with a Ralley timer Mudman which fits me perfectly. Still, I'd like to grab the reverse display 5000 if I knew it would fit!

Cheers.


----------



## WorldTime643 (Apr 18, 2008)

The 5000 is longer lug-lug and sits higher on the wrist than the 5600 due to the thicker caseback.


----------



## gettocard (Apr 1, 2009)

Man....it really looks cool but I have to pass it on. I don't want a Ghsock I have to baby after,241.00 Euro is a bit too much for a Gshock now.


----------



## WorldTime643 (Apr 18, 2008)

gettocard said:


> Man....it really looks cool but I have to pass it on. I don't want a Ghsock I have to baby after,241.00 Euro is a bit too much for a Gshock now.


It's a good point. I wear the 5000 like any expensive watch but know it can take an accidental knock here and there. I then keep older beaten up G's for sports, DIY etc.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

WorldTime643 said:


> The 5000 is longer lug-lug and sits higher on the wrist than the 5600 due to the thicker caseback.


thanks WorldTime, looks like fitting will not be an issue for me on this one. Thanks for posting those pics -- very helpful.

Sean


----------



## atici (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok guys sorry for the newbie question here but...

Apart from the bracelet/strap what exactly is different between GWM-5600BC-1 and GW-5000B ? I just ordered GWM-5600BC-1 for about $170 and am considering to return if the differences are worth it. Why is GW-5000B so much more expensive? It seems featurewise it's pretty much the same (apart from 6 zone sync which is sth I won't be using). Is it the DLC coating or the construction? Is GWM-5600BC-1 made of a resin case?

If someone could elaborate all the differences, especially the one that causes the huge spike in price, that'd be great. Thanks!


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

atici said:


> Ok guys sorry for the newbie question here but...
> 
> Apart from the bracelet/strap what exactly is different between GWM-5600BC-1 and GW-5000B ? I just ordered GWM-5600BC-1 for about $170 and am considering to return if the differences are worth it. Why is GW-5000B so much more expensive? It seems featurewise it's pretty much the same (apart from 6 zone sync which is sth I won't be using). Is it the DLC coating or the construction? Is GWM-5600BC-1 made of a resin case?
> 
> If someone could elaborate all the differences, especially the one that causes the huge spike in price, that'd be great. Thanks!


I'm no expert, but the M5600 is a great watch IMO. Unfortunately, I had to sell mine as it didn't fit my wrist (case was not long enough to drape around). On top of the 6th zone, the 5000 is longer, has a metal case and screw-back, a (reportedly) softer strap, and DLC coating to the case-back. And -- in the case of the neg dispay -- DLC on the buttons and buckle.

I broke down and ordered the 5000 (pos display), but it was a tough decision due to price. I don't have it yet (due to arrive Friday) so I can't comment as to whether it's worth the extra coin, but I'm sure someone here can.

Best of luck with your decision!


----------



## atici (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks. In my case, I am trying to compare the negative display models. The M5600BC-1 has a bracelet, which I prefer (but also costs more). So it seems like the difference is metal case and DLC. I wish I could see both watches to compare and see which one I liked. Unfortunately it's hard to see 5000B without ordering it from overseas  

For those who own a 5000(B); Does the DLC+metal case make a substantial difference in construction quality/heft over M5600?


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

mtbluger said:


> I'm no expert, but the M5600 is a great watch IMO. Unfortunately, I had to sell mine as it didn't fit my wrist (case was not long enough to drape around).


I have just gone through the same experience. The lugs sat on-top of my wrist, instead of draping around it. So the GWM5600 was returned.



mtbluger said:


> I broke down and ordered the 5000 (pos display), but it was a tough decision due to price. I don't have it yet (due to arrive Friday)


I am very eager to purchase a GW-5000, and the only reservation is if it will fit.

I have a GW5600J and it has the longest strap of the 5600 series. It fits on the third hole from the end. Most of my G's like the Riseman etc fit on the second hole to the end. So as you can see, I'm right at the limits for many G's.

Next is if it will drape around my wrist the way the GW5600J does. It sits on my wrist perfectly.

So, I have two data points I need to know before I order a GW-5000

1) Are the lugs far enough apart so the watch sits down and drapes around my wrist like my GW6900J?

2) Will the strap be long enough?

Once I have those two identified then I'm a buyer. I'm all set.

Anyone care to address these two issues?

Thanks!


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

archer, what's your wrist size in mm? mine is 194 and i think i have 3 holes left on the gw5000b. i'll measure the watch in a few hours if no one else has by then.

atici, this forum has a search function that i have derived hours upon hours of pleasure and information from. your question has been addressed before. i've owned the gwm5600bc and currently own the gw5000b. the gwm5600 series are great values. the inverse display on the gw5000b is easier to read in low light compared to the gwm5600bc (imho). the all metal case, plus screwback, on the gw5000 is - to me - more luxury than function. i only bought the gw5000b after spending enough time with the gwm5600 to know i was a fan of the 'form factor'.

there are other differences to the functionality (of the module) that, i believe, the average user wouldn't notice- or he would find them very subtle. please note, i don't think a message board represents the average user.


----------



## atici (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Atomic. I guess in the end I'll also have to buy GW5000B and see. I don't mind luxury  

I could only wish Casio reserved more space to the display than the tons of inscriptions (tough solar, 20bar, etc.). One can read the manual if one needs to find out about those features. I don't need to see them on the display all the time. Don't you agree?


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

atici said:


> Thanks Atomic. I guess in the end I'll also have to buy GW5000B and see. I don't mind luxury
> 
> I could only wish Casio reserved more space to the display than the tons of inscriptions (tough solar, 20bar, etc.). One can read the manual if one needs to find out about those features. I don't need to see them on the display all the time. Don't you agree?


i do and don't agree. if the solar requirements could still be met without enlarging the outside dimensions, i wish the lcd digits were a touch larger. so in other words, to my eye the screen is at times cramped due to the thick border of rubber/resin/solar cells, not the text, but i do agree the digits can seem 'swallowed'.


----------



## atici (Oct 1, 2009)

True. But keeping the dimensions + solar cell area the same, I am sure a lot of space can be reclaimed for the display itself (enabling larger fonts/full dot matrix) if there were less nonessential info printed.


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

a-Tom-ic said:


> archer, what's your wrist size in mm? mine is 194 and i think i have 3 holes left on the gw5000b. i'll measure the watch in a few hours if no one else has by then.


*a-Tom-ic* Thanks for your help, *my wrist size is 203mm*.

Once buckled on my wrist I like to be able to insert the index finger of my other hand between the strap and my wrist.

This provides me with a very comfortable fit.

If you buckle yours in the second to the last hole, is there enough strap remaining so the keeper will stay in place?

I'm eager to hear from you.

Thanks Again!


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

atici said:


> I could only wish Casio reserved more space to the display than the tons of inscriptions (tough solar, 20bar, etc.).


I could not agree more. I find it terribly distracting and made worse by all the colors they prefer using like red, blue, gold and white just for lettering. How cluttered!

However that said, it's a very typical styling cue, and practice of Japanese designers.

For example if you look at the back of a recent Toyota (as just one example) Highlander, the badge or logo for "Toyota" is in one font, and size, the word "Highlander" is in yet a different conflicting font and size, the letters "V-6" yet again in another font and size, and so on and so forth. Only the Japanese employ that type of styling cues. And so many at that.

My R1 Yamaha Motorcycle has the gear shift pattern written on the side of the case where the shift shaft protrudes, near the bottom of the transmission. A place that one only sees if you get down on your knees when the motorcycle is parked, to look at it. One could not possible bend down to see it while riding the motorcycle....:-d:-d:-d

So it's a Japanese "thing".

Cheers...;-)


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

archer6 said:


> *a-Tom-ic* Thanks for your help, *my wrist size is 203mm*.
> 
> Once buckled on my wrist I like to be able to insert the index finger of my other hand between the strap and my wrist.
> 
> ...


archer, measurements taken. i'm confident (barring you have an especially thick index finger) that you'll have either 1 or (more likely) 2 holes left at that wrist size and looseness. i actually have 4 holes left when wearing the watch 'index finger' loose. the holes are ~6mm center to center.

with two holes left, the keeper stays in place and some strap is left. with one hole left, the strap doesn't quite come through the keeper and i doubt it would stay in place.

probably, you can compare these observations to your other g-shocks to get an idea of fit.


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Very Much a-Tom-ic... :-!

Those are just the specifics and the kind of feedback I was looking for. I agree, now that you've shared this info, I should have no problem finding this watch a good fit. 

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Cheers...;-)


----------



## shms59 (Oct 3, 2009)

Great review- I just got my GW-5000 and I will be traveling to Florida this month. I am curious to see if the MultiBand 6 is able to sync as my GW-9200 (MB6) and PAT1500 (MB5) received full strength signals at night in Alabama. Living in Denver we are spoiled it can sync at noon on the wrist in motion. I really like the softer band and the extra weight is nice too.


----------



## archer6 (Apr 16, 2008)

shms59 said:


> Great review- I just got my GW-5000 and I will be traveling to Florida this month. I am curious to see if the MultiBand 6 is able to sync as my GW-9200 (MB6) and PAT1500 (MB5) received full strength signals at night in Alabama. Living in Denver we are spoiled it can sync at noon on the wrist in motion. I really like the softer band and the extra weight is nice too.


Congratulations on your new GW-5000! Great choice!

Welcome to the Forum, this is a great place to hang around and get ideas on how to spend your money......:-d

We have lots of fun and learn things too... what a deal eh?

Cheers...:-!


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

Just wanted to post up a shot of my gw-5000 taking a light bath with the rest of my solar G's (a few solar citizens and automatics snuck in there!) You can "where's Waldo" my 5000! Out of all these I have to say it is the most comfortable to wear due to the softer band and nice heft of the case. I love it and am really trying to resist adding a 5000B to the collection. I don't think I will last long without one however.








Just to clarify I have a desk lamp thing that is supposed to produce near sunlight wavelengths so I give them a bath for 6-8 hours sometimes to bring them up to full charge. Clearly I can't wear this many watches that often. I do wear two a day but those darn gw-6900s always seem to be full for a little and then drop right back down to mid after not being worn for a day or two. The 5xxx seem to hold a charge, or more likely use less energy then the 6900s.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 3, 2010)

psymbiote said:


> Well, my GW-5000 is now on the bracelet, and im happy to say, it fits perfectly, and it's not heavy at all, like i tought it balances the weight really well. This watch really deserves this bracelet IMHO! :-!


I've been busting to ask, has anyone been tempted to wear a GW-5000 without the urethane bezel?
I'm wondering if a naked GW-500 would look really good with the GW-6900BC-1JF bracelet...
;-)


----------



## Chacho (May 29, 2010)

Where can you order those bracelets, and how much are they?


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Chacho said:


> Where can you order those bracelets, and how much are they?


I believe it's one of these.


----------



## Chacho (May 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the link.


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

I thought I would post on this old thread to say that the price on this model is still very high! - I wish I could afford one...


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

While expensive compared to some Gs it's also cheaper than others, for example the Frogmen series.

But what you do get is a beautifully put together, quality, stylish watch with the perfect blend of modern technology and understated retro looks. It's my favourite G and I've been wearing it for the last three weeks.

If you can manage to get your hands on one, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice review !:-!


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

dkpw said:


> While expensive compared to some Gs it's also cheaper than others, for example the Frogmen series.
> 
> But what you do get is a beautifully put together, quality, stylish watch with the perfect blend of modern technology and understated retro looks. It's my favourite G and I've been wearing it for the last three weeks.
> 
> If you can manage to get your hands on one, you will not be disappointed.


Thank you for the pictures, they really show what a little jewel this model is. I would certainly pick up this GW-5000 model before a frogman any day. I just bought a GW-M5600 and I am waiting a Stowa to be delivered in October, but I must say that the GW-5000 is a serious contender and will probably be picking one up soon!

Thanks again :-!


----------



## ramblin_wreck08 (Jan 26, 2010)

dkpw said:


> While expensive compared to some Gs it's also cheaper than others, for example the Frogmen series.
> 
> But what you do get is a beautifully put together, quality, stylish watch with the perfect blend of modern technology and understated retro looks. It's my favourite G and I've been wearing it for the last three weeks.
> 
> If you can manage to get your hands on one, you will not be disappointed.


Beautiful.  How loud is the alarm on this one? And is the band rubber or resin?


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd say the alarm is pretty standard for a G, in other words not brilliant but it's louder than my GW-M5600 and DW-5600C.

The strap is resin but it's very soft, flexible and comfortable.


----------



## wristrested (Aug 1, 2006)

dkpw said:


> The strap is resin but it's very soft, flexible and comfortable.


Will the strap / bezel fit other recent 5600 screw backs like the Spike Lee or Ocean Gray?


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

wristrested said:


> Will the strap / bezel fit other recent 5600 screw backs like the Spike Lee or Ocean Gray?


Sorry, I'm not sure as I've not touched mine apart from wear it. It does look to be a similar size to the 5000SL but I do not know for certain. Keith at Tiktox has the GW-5000 replacement bezel and strap in stock at £25 - if you wanted to try experimenting.


----------



## wristrested (Aug 1, 2006)

dkpw said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure as I've not touched mine apart from wear it. It does look to be a similar size to the 5000SL but I do not know for certain. Keith at Tiktox has the GW-5000 replacement bezel and strap in stock at £25 - if you wanted to try experimenting.


Actually I was hoping that someone else would do the experimenting and give us a full report...:-d

Thanks for your suggestion I will check it out.


----------



## WorldTime643 (Apr 18, 2008)

wristrested said:


> Actually I was hoping that someone else would do the experimenting and give us a full report...:-d
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion I will check it out.


GW-5000 is exactly the same as the other screwbacks, DW-5025D, DW-5000SL etc and also the DW-5600E. Its parts will fit all these models and are well worth picking up for their higher quality.


----------



## JDPNY (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been rocking the GW5000 for about a year now, I've sold my Rolex Sub as this is a daily wearer and I love it. I have also purchased from Casio 2 replacement bezel/strap sets which I have set aside just in case. BEST $$$ I HAVE EVER SPENT ON A WATCH!


----------



## gelatomonster (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi

If I may share my favorites


----------



## a-Tom-ic (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks guys for the new photos. 

It's true, I have been spotted in some non-Casio's over the past few months, but one G-Shock remains in my possession; the GW-5000B. A future classic if there ever was one! :-!


----------



## JDPNY (Sep 14, 2009)

One more...


----------



## hrossroth (Aug 8, 2009)

I have read the weight of the new GW-5000 brings to mind quality construction. I think that would be true. I remember trying on a friends G-Shock back when they were first introduced. It was probably the DW model that this new GW-5000 takes after. I wonder if anyone with a vintage DW screwback can compare the weight of the two. Is the new GW-5000 the same weight as the original DW-5600 that inspired it? Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## gettocard (Apr 1, 2009)

Just got one.

Very cool looking watch that carries some sort of elegance of it's own. Very well refined with top quality resin,but waaaaay too heavy for my likes . I don't like the screwback either,it keeps the watch too high on my wrist. It has not been a major disappointment,but sort of it. 

I don't see myself being rough on this watch like I do with all my other G's ,So I'll keep it for more formal and relaxed occasions since my Rolexes and Longines have all long been forgotten in the bank's vault.


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

gettocard said:


> Just got one.
> 
> Very cool looking watch that carries some sort of elegance of it's own. Very well refined with top quality resin,but waaaaay too heavy for my likes . I don't like the screwback either,it keeps the watch too high on my wrist. It has not been a major disappointment,but sort of it.
> 
> I don't see myself being rough on this watch like I do with all my other G's ,So I'll keep it for more formal and relaxed occasions since my Rolexes and Longines have all long been forgotten in the bank's vault.


I am planning on getting mine very, very soon, as I have decided that, having had for some time my GW-M5600 it is time to take the step and get the GW-5000, as a permanent part of my collection.

It would be great if you could give some more impressions of it and post a picture! |>

Regards


----------



## Bluntside (Dec 22, 2007)

Could someone measure the strap width for me please?


----------



## GrafiXpressions (Jan 20, 2011)

Txemizo said:


> I am planning on getting mine very, very soon, as I have decided that, having had for some time my GW-M5600 it is time to take the step and get the GW-5000, as a permanent part of my collection.
> 
> It would be great if you could give some more impressions of it and post a picture! |>
> 
> Regards


Here's mine, with the GWM5600B's awesome composite / stainless bracelet-- i'm my opinion the way it should have come for the price they charge. IMO, it's too nice of a watch to be on that cheapo OEM rubber band. The clasp on the bracelet matches the color of the dark/gunmetal screwback as well, it's perfect!


----------



## clockwatch9 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello all .
In case anyone is still monitoring this thread. I purchased a GW-5000-1JF a week ago and it arrived yesterday, which considering the earthquake and tsunami ect, has to be considered good service.(Seiya)
My question is - as I have a large wrist(fourth hole from the end) which equates to about 3 centremetres left to put under the keeper, was(is) there a resin strap from another model that is longer and wider that looks the same that will fit ?
The watch is a classic, and I was able to try on a GW-56 before I bought this watch, which was novelty sized even on me. I bought a Final edition Frogman a few weeks ago and love that as well.
Any help would be greatfully recieved.

The strap is 18mm wide. 

I feel the strap would be ideal at 20mm and the length another 15mm. The buckle is well made but the metal post that goes through the hole could do with beefing up. A made to scale strap like the GW-56 would be terrific !


----------



## anteromega (Feb 10, 2010)

I ordered my GW-5000 Tuesday night from Seiya it is here now Thursday. That was fast. Two days. I love this watch! I will post pics soon. Big thanks to Seiya and Japan.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello folks,

Longtime GW-5000 lurker here... just one question, 

How well is the watch protected from water, what is the watches waterproof rating ? I mean, would you swim with it, or do you have to be scared even when washing your hands ?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Anthony said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Longtime GW-5000 lurker here... just one question,
> 
> How well is the watch protected from water, what is the watches waterproof rating ? I mean, would you swim with it, or do you have to be scared even when washing your hands ?


As any of the many pictures of the watch in this thread will show you, water resistance rating is 20 Bar or 200 metres.

Unless you plan on swimming or washing your hands at depths greater than that, you should be fine ;-)


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Brand new to Casio GW5000-1jf, and have an incoming one to enjoy. To those of you who still have this model when it came out and can speak to the test of time it would be awesome to here comments of all kinds both pro and con of how the resin strap is doing and so forth.

many thanks,
Dan


----------



## shms59 (Oct 3, 2009)

I've had mine since they came out and I have replaced the strap twice. They are more expensive but feel better than the others. All in all I have been very satisfied.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

